

Ask sama: Can you update "Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund"? - questionforsam

It seems like many of the ideas on the old list are still relevant but since it is over 5 years old I was wondering what YC is particularly interested in now.
======
sama
we may update this at some point, but really, we're just interested in funding
the best founders to work on their best ideas. they likely have better ones
than we do.

~~~
ig1
It might be worth mentioning your new RFS article
[http://blog.samaltman.com/new-rfs-breakthrough-
technologies](http://blog.samaltman.com/new-rfs-breakthrough-technologies)

